# anybody ever get any citations?? lets hear them



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

when I was 14 I was loading up the shells for the opener,,we had some 3 1/2 inch nitro tshot shells that were green that we throw in just in case for geese or somethin..I accidentally grabbed some green 10 guage lead shells that went to my dads old bolt action Ithaca 10 guage...we got checked on the opener and the warden saw those shells and that was the only citation I have ever had,,I tried explainin to him and even showed they wouldn't fit in our 12 guages..lead is lead he said...


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I got a lead warning at Layton Marsh when i was 15. I had a pocket of each (lead and steel)and when he asked what i was hunting i said ducks and p-sants. He told me if i had said only p-sants i was ok but when i said also hunting ducks he had to give me the warning. I had no intent on using the lead but you learn quick at that age. 
I also got a snagging ticket at Farmington Pond 11 years ago. Long story short, A stupid a*& saw us catching big albinos on a Jakes consistently for 3 days and got jealous. He called the DWR and they watched us from the trees for over an hour never seeing us snag a fish but catching them legally. Mitch(the officer) then told us that since someone called he had to cite us and tell our story in court. My fine ended up being dropped to $20 because they had no proof. That is all i have ever been cited for.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

well, i HATE to admit this...

but wayyy back in high school, i decided i would sluff for the "last" day of goose season one year and wacked a couple. one of em had some great looking white primaries too...

it was an aweful shame the last day of the season was the day before! 

...that little woopsie hurt. *\-\* -)O(-


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I was checked one time at Ogden Bay on the dike. It was very windy, and when he asked to see my license and stamps (federal and state at that time), they fell out of my folded up license. He clearly saw both stamps blowing down the dike, but it was really windy and I could only catch one of them. I looked and looked, but could not find the other stamp. He then proceeded to give me a ticket for not having one of my stamps. What a numbnut he was. I went to court and it was dismissed by a sympathetic judge. 
R


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

*!*

Tried to edit but posted twice!


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

My first year out of highschool my friend and i flyfished every spare moment we had! We decided to hit the blacksmiths fork one thursday! I tied up 2 dozen flies to match the hatch and put them in my fly box with the hundreds of fly's already in there! We got up to the Black smith and got our poles ready and to my surprise i grabbed my bait box instead of fly box! Of course my friend didnt have any flies as he always used mine, he paid for gas i supplied the flies! Luckily he had a hares ear still on his leader! I told him i didnt drive this far not to fish so i was going to use samon eggs and we headed down to our spot! We crossed the river casted into the water and told him Jokingly to look for fish cops as we had never been checked! I no more got those words at and he said theres one right there looking at us with binoculars! I lifted my line up and whipped it and broke the line right before the hook, dropped the bottle of salmon eggs in the grass and started walking for the car. Well the fish cop met me on the other sice of the river and asked to see my license! I showed him and he asked me what kinda a fly i was using. I told him my imitation of a hares ear! He said that my imitation looked like salmon eggs! I denied it and he said if i have to cross the river to find them im taking your car and your pole! I admitted to it and got a $135 ticket for using bait in a fly only area! Thats the only wildlife ticket i have ever received and being 18 and only making $5.75 part time and going to college about bankrupted me! Needless to say, i deserved the ticket and learned my lesson!

To add insult to injury, two weeks later they changed the area from artificial only to bait!

DiverFreak


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

sorry if this is a hijack but i have to share this'n...

out on the south end FB, back when the water was WAYYYY UP i was out with a friend (i had to watch as i was to young at the time to shoot w/out an adult) when he made the mistake of flock shooting some Reds....dropped SIX of em, two stone dead, four cripped. we did the right thing and took care of the cripples and headed in. completely unknown to us there was a CO parked up on one of the hills near the dump and witnessed the whole thing and was waiting for us at the subaru when we made it back. i remember turning the corner, seeing him and feeling the color drain out of my face... -)O(- ...and whispering..._Kev...youre sooooo screwed man_....after a short browbeating about flock shooting a species you could only have one in the bag, he confiscated all the birds and to my complete astonishment...asked if he'd learned a good lesson then let him go scott-free :shock:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

haha I take it back I've had two!! 

we were playin the mountain west conference championship in bend, oregon... Tons of rivers and fish right through the golf course. So me and my coach decided to fish after one round, we borrowed some gear from the pro there at the course and he let us take a golf cart out to a spot on the course. Well a half hour went by and no fish but up comes a fish cop out of nowhere!! we got busted for fishing without a license and that section of the river was closed to fishing for the time of the year!!! got hit with a 350 dollar ticket!!!


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

i just graduated from HS. i had a pump shotgun that jammed all the time. i used a broken pencil for the plug. who knows what happened to the real one. anyhow it jammed in the field and i broke the shotgun down to get the stuck shell out. well in the process i lost the pencil. put it back together and continued hunting without me realizing it. so i get back to the car and sure enough i get checked... and well no plug. i of course explained and the officer of course wrote me up! you just cant get out of a federal ticket as easy as a state one!!! thats it! only ticket i have ever had! not even a traffic violation! -knock on wood!


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

kingfish said:


> i just graduated from HS. i had a pump shotgun that jammed all the time. i used a broken pencil for the plug. who knows what happened to the real one. anyhow it jammed in the field and i broke the shotgun down to get the stuck shell out. well in the process i lost the pencil. put it back together and continued hunting without me realizing it. so i get back to the car and sure enough i get checked... and well no plug. i of course explained and the officer of course wrote me up! you just cant get out of a federal ticket as easy as a state one!!! thats it! only ticket i have ever had! not even a traffic violation! -knock on wood!


Uh-oh! You just jinxed yourself kingfish! Dont go driving today!

DiverFreak


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

It was a beautiful November morning at Howard Slough, not too cold, not too windy and not too crowded yet. First thing, my bro and a friend were hitting everything that came our way, we hadn't time to even bring the ducks in. We saw the Duck Cop drive down the **** and just kept shooting. 
He tried to trick us a little, asking to get in his truck one at a time with our shot-guns. As you know, it was illegal to have a loaded firearm in a vehicle, so we unloaded but he did check for the plug. 
We all got tickets for shooting to soon on the opening of pheasant season, he didn't nail us for ducks because we had none in our game bags. The tickets cost us each 115 bucks.....it's the only Wildlife ticket I've ever received.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I got a littering ticket in the back country!! 

It was a 6 hour horse ride in, and rained about the last half. cooked dinner in the rain and threw the paper plates in the fire pit. the next morninmg was a beautiful day and all took off elk hunting. I rolled into camp at about noon to let the horses eat for a bit and stumbled into a ranger who was pisses and chewed my ass out, even though there was no litter out side the fire pit. he said that the wind could come up and blow the paper out then there is litter eveywhere. I said if the wind would do that I would walk and pick it up. we had some more words and he got out his book and wrote me up. It was such a small thing but the ticket was $125.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanksgiving morning 21 years ago, when non-toxic shot was a newly required law, I went hunting at Ogden Bay. It was a slow morning, not much of anything flying over the ice locked marsh. I was walking back to the parking lot and I got checked by none other than a visiting USFWS special agent. Me, a sixteen year old kid, but still wise enough to know the law, I tried to follow the rules no matter what. In the wee hours of the morning before light I poured about a half a box of Activ #2 steel shells into my coat pocket. As I was being checked it dawned on me that my pheasant chasing excursion the week prior amounted to 3 black remington high brass 1 1/4 oz. #6 LEAD shotshells left in my hunting coat. What a contrast those 3 black shells were amonst the bright red steel Activ's. Tried as I could to explain to Mr. Federal Authority the situation, he seemed unmoved. In fact, he called me a liar and everything else in the book. He made me dump out everything from my coat, decoy bag, and waders (which he made me remove to stand in my socks in the snow for 20 minutes while the 'search' ensued). I was cold! He took my gun and my license, including my wallet. Upon finding nothing else, he allowed me to put my waders and coat back on (_how nice_). I repacked my decoy bag. He said he should keep my gun; I replied that it wasn't _my_ gun, it was my father's and if you're going to take it you had better have a good reason. He gave me back the gun, and my wallet along with a ticket. It cost me $10 per shell - $30 total.

I'm sure that wardens get to deal with a lot of crap, but does it mean that you become so jaded as to be abusive to a kid? I mean really? I have a lot of respect for law enforcement, but some of the bad PR is in fact earned. :evil:


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I took my little bro chukar hunting for the first time last year. He had moved out a few months prior to go to college from out of state. He had been staying at grandmas for a few weeks and just moved into his own place. 

There is a part of the requirements for residency that gives college students the ability to purchase a license after being in the state a while. I explained to him this rule and from what I could read he qualified. 

When we went out we found one bird and he shot it. It was great until the warden stopped us and checked us. I was legit but my bro (idiot) had never changed his drivers license over and both his vehicles still had Ohio plates. The officer seemed pretty cool but my bro instead of being upfront and honest tried to change his excuses several times. In the end he got hit with an $80 ticket and lost his license. I thought it was a bit much at the time but looking back at it I think he deserved it. 

Had he done his part the whole thing could have been avoided. He had been in the state long enough but that was not enough. 

I myself have been checked several times and warned once because my duck stamp was not signed but other than that not a single citation ever.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

woollybugger said:


> I'm sure that wardens get to deal with a lot of crap, but does it mean that you become so jaded as to be abusive to a kid? I mean really? I have a lot of respect for law enforcement, but some of the bad PR is in fact earned. :evil:
> *through the years and a few curious "coincidences" i have came to the conclusion this is required practice for a Fed...*


----------



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey longgun I knew who you were talking about before you even said his name :lol: 
That dude attracts "..it".
Well I have a story believe it or not, My "ole" man almost lost his mud buggy "they did'nt know
how to get it out of there" did lose his 10 gauge and had a pretty hefty fine, I think if I remember
right in the thousands! For shooting 42 geese over his limit back in the seventies. Nothing to
be proud of but **** thats alot of shooting for 1 guy in utah!
P.s. I've seen the ticket!
Gooseguts


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

The season after graduation high school, my buddy had moved out to Colorado for work. Came back to hunt with me over Thanksgiving and we were hunting on some private ground near Salt Creek. Got checked coming out for steel shot, plugs, and permission to be on private ground, and licenses. Well, my buddy had a resident license for Utah and Colorado(which was the one that had his stamp on it) so he got nailed with a ticket for having two resident licenses. I think it cost hime $160 or so. That is the only time I have ever even been checked and that was 12 years ago.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

After hours... 150ish I think? Out at BRBR. No one else has ever had an after hours ticket? :shock:


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Longgun said:


> woollybugger said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure that wardens get to deal with a lot of crap, but does it mean that you become so jaded as to be abusive to a kid? I mean really? I have a lot of respect for law enforcement, but some of the bad PR is in fact earned. :evil:
> > *through the years and a few curious "coincidences" i have came to the conclusion this is required practice for a Fed...*


+1 but you forgot the"utah barney fifes"! Spencer thinks they all are fowl mouth slimers! Can't blame the kid, he made a liar out of me when it comes to fishcops!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Got a warning once at a check station for removing the feathered wings off of some chukars we had shot. The one warden (older and more seasoned) said he could easily tell they were chukars, but the younger guy insisted on writing the warning on our licenses. No big deal, as we were the ones who didn't leave the wing on, so I'm glad it was just the warning. I think if the older guy wasn't there, it would have been ticket time!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

The first year they started the duck hunt at 1/2 hour before sunrise, I launched my boat at the BRBR unit 2. The three of us were very excited to get out there and set up before shooting hours. Long story short, when we returned that afternoon, I had a ticket on my windshield....illegal parking! I had parked on the East side of the road, hell I didn't see the sign! It was dark.
In federal court I plead guilty BUT, and the judge fined me $50.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> After hours... 150ish I think? Out at BRBR. No one else has ever had an after hours ticket? :shock:


What are the hours anyway? How about being there too EARLY? Could they cite you for trying to beat everyone else to a spot you want to hunt?


----------

